
Shippo's learnings from integrating the UberRUSH API - mylifeisshan
https://goshippo.com/blog/learnings-integrating-uberrush-api/
======
KB1JWQ
It's very, very nice to see public retrospectives of something other than
outages.

------
johnm1019
Any reasons why the UberRUSH api wants to see what items are inside the box?
If UPS and FedEx can legally get away with it, is Uber just trawling for more
data to hoover up here?

~~~
mylifeisshan
Our guess is that: 1) Seller convenience, you don't necessarily need to pack
up a box since it's being hand-delivered. Whereas with UPS/FedEx, you'll have
to put something in a box so that it doesn't get destroyed during shipping.

2) Since it's getting picked up by an individual (sometimes on bikes), it's
nice to know if they're going to be handling something very fragile or sturdy.

Just our assumptions - Uber will of course have the real answer.

------
qsymmachus
Admittedly off topic, but can we stop using the made-up word "learnings" when
"lessons" will do?

